# Unable to run AVG free



## userconfused (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Dell Latitude D810 running Windows XP 

I have had AVG free installed for over a year, but noticed that it was not updating the anti-virus. I tried several times, then decided to unistall the program and download it to start all over again. I am able to download the software, but when I run it, it goes through all the steps and then gives the following message:

Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avgemc.exe: starting service....
Service avg8emc failed to progress during startup at checpoint 0 (wait hint 2000 ms) in 82719 ms.
Rollback:
Error: Action failed for file avgcfg.log: restoring from backup....
Error 0x80070005 %DESTINATION% = "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgcfg.log", %SOURCE% = "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgcfg.log.install_backup"
Error: Action failed for file avgwd.log: restoring from backup....
Error 0x80070005 %DESTINATION% = "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgwd.log", %SOURCE% = "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgwd.log.install_backup"
Error: Action failed for file avgtdix.sys: changing service config....
Error 0x80070057 


:4-dontkno Any ideas?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello userconfused,

Try this workaround from AVG; then, post back with the result.

Kind Regards,


----------



## userconfused (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have deleted the temporary internet files, made sure I have administrator privileges, downloaded the program and uninstalled, attempted to install the program and I am still getting: 

Installation Failed!

1 error occurred. 

Local Machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Actiona failed for file avgmfx86.sys: starting service...
Error 0x80070002

Any other ideas? How about a different free Antivirus program?


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

avira free a/v , drive sentry free HIPS, online armor firewall free . rest easy . cheers peterlakey


----------



## chas521 (Feb 25, 2009)

userconfused said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I have deleted the temporary internet files, made sure I have administrator privileges, downloaded the program and uninstalled, attempted to install the program and I am still getting:
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem. If you are running Ad-Aware, disable it first and then run the AVG installation. In fact, you may have to uninstall it first. Should work fine then.


----------

